# How Much Inderal 10MG Should I take Before Presentation?



## ayyak (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello

I think the question is clear more so 

thanks


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

When I was on it, I took a couple before job interviews...I think I had the little 10mg tabs as well.


----------



## jimmythekid (Apr 26, 2010)

One maybe four. Can make u bit drowsy though when u take more.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

*20 mg's*

Try 20 mg's and take it about an hour before whatever situation it is that you have to face. It takes a while to go through your bloodstream so don't take it right before your nervous situation.

Let me know if you experience any drymouth as a side effect of this medication.


----------

